# Stocking/ comparability questions



## junior670 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all, new to the forum and to cichlids as well.. I recently bought a new 75gal tank that I am currently cycling. I have the fish in mind I would like to keep, but being a newbie to the cichlid world, I would like any help and suggestions regarding stocking, quantities and compatibility. I will list all the fish I am interested in.. I only want to keep 3-4 species though.

- yellow labs
- acei
- demasoni (I've heard maybe not a great idea) 
- red zebras
- rusties 
- saulosi

Any help I can get is much appreciated and am obviously open to any and all suggestions. 
Thanks.


----------



## vrs2013 (May 6, 2013)

Leave out the Demasoni. The rest look good to me.

4 Species with a 1m/3-4f Ratio.


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

This is a new hobby for me too. I have a Red Zebra who terrorized my Yellow Lab and I found my Yellow Lab floating in my fish tank this morning. I had purchased them in February of this year. My Demasoni hides from the Red Zebra. I am wondering which African Cichlids are able to coexist together. Thanks for your help.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Most mbuna should be stocked 'harem' style, meaning a single male and multiple females, usually 3-4 or more, depending on the species, aggression and other factors. Stocking this way makes it difficult for a lone male to harass a single female, which can lead to death in some cases. Usually, you want to avoid stocking multiple species from the same genus. 
For specifics regarding what to stock with what, you're best to go through the species profiles, pick out fish that you like, then post a list for others to critique.
There is also the cookie cutter setups in the Quick Reference section of the Library.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Saulosi females contrast with yellow labs.

You could do the red zebras, saulosi, rusties and Acei.
Or red zebras, saulosi, rusties and white labs.
Or red zebras, yellow labs, rusties and a cynotilapia variant(blue barred)- yellow labs and zebras will cross breed


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Since is a new hobby for me, how am I able to distinguish between male and female fish? Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Heh it depends. In some species the male and female are pretty much identical, i.e. monomorphic, and you need to "vent" them to be sure. In other species the male is the colorful one and the females are more drab, i.e. dimorphic. Less common are the species like saulosi or msobo, where both sexes are colorful but totally different. There are subtle cues like behavior and fin shape which can indicate sex with experience but venting is the sure way to know.


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for your response.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

leve out the demisoni but the rest would be ok


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

How often should I do a partial water change? My brother gave me a 20 gallon tank which I have had since February, 2013. There are currently six cichlids living in the tank. Would it be feasible to add more cichlids? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

jsgibson22 said:


> How often should I do a partial water change? My brother gave me a 20 gallon tank which I have had since February, 2013. There are currently six cichlids living in the tank. Would it be feasible to add more cichlids? Thanks for your response.


Usually a weekly WC is appropriate. Let your nitrate reading be your guide. Keep it as low as possible, but schedule your changes when it nears 20 ppm.

What are the tank dimensions? What species and size? Filtration?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

jsgibson22 said:


> How often should I do a partial water change? My brother gave me a 20 gallon tank which I have had since February, 2013. There are currently six cichlids living in the tank. Would it be feasible to add more cichlids? Thanks for your response.


Do you know what the six cichlids are? If you don't, maybe you can take some photos so we can determine what they are. A 20-gallon tank is too small for most cichlids except for some shelldwellers.


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

My brother who has a 75 gallon tank containing a variety of cichlids brought me the 20 gallon tank and instructed me on what I needed to buy and how to treat the water prior to buying the fish. I currently have 2 bumblebees, 2 red zebras, 1demasoni, and 1 m. chipokae. I treat the water weekly but was unsure on how often I should do water changes and if I should purchase a couple of fish - yellow lab and something else.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you may already have too many fish for the 20-gallon.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You have some very aggressive fish. The Crabo(bumblebee) and Chipokae get very large. It will never work in a 20 gallon.

What are you treating the water with?


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

I am currently treating the water with Nutrafin Cycle, API Stress Zyme, API Algaefix and Nutrafin Aqua Plus. It sounds like I don't need to buy another more fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Why are you using those products?


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

These are a few of the products that my brother recommended. The Nutrafin cycle - water changes and filter maintenance; API Stress Zyme - adds live bacteria to consumer sludge; API Algaefix - help with the elimination of algae; and Nutrafin Aqua Plus - conditions tap water.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did you cycle your tank? What are your water parameters?

Do you, or have you had algae problems?

My guess is you only really need a dechlorinator.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree...the fewer products the better.


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for your response. My tank was cycled. The water parameters are fine. There are no algae problems. I guess my main concern for the size of my tank is how many African Cichlids are able to coexist. I am thinking about replacing my yellow lab. Not sure why it died, but I believe it was from the constant chasing that it received from the Red Zebra. I had purchased them both back in February. Currently, I have 2 Bumblebees, 2 Red Zebras, 1 Denasoni, 1 M. Chiapokae.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your tank is far too small for any of the fish you have. Don't add anything. It would be best to upgrade to at least a 75 gal immediately, or get rid of your current fish and choose a species that will work in a 20. Read through the species profiles for the fish you have. Take note of size and aggression. You'll see what I mean...


----------



## jsgibson22 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, I'll read the material and won't add another fish.


----------

